# How can i make this situation better for him?



## SpottyTB (9 October 2012)

hi there, after some advice to make the weaning period/settling period easier for my new foal (due for arrival next week)...

Before i start, i'd like to say i am not exactly happy about what's happening as i think it could be gone about's better however i haven't really got another plan and i'm just going to have to hope it goes ok.  so please no hate, i just want to do the best i can by him once he gets to me...

Foal will be 6 months, they are going to get him into the trailer/take his mum away and then drive him to me (I THINK THIS IS THE PLAN - I MAY BE WRONG, just leaving it with them as they've done it quite a few times before)..  I am about an hour and a halfs drive away from them - on fairly straight roads. 

He'll get to me and i'll put him straight into the stable next to Prince our yearling - in the stable there's a grid/window so he can sniff/touch/see prince - who is absolutely lovely and very friendly. I am hoping he may have calmed down enough so that i can turn him out on the following day in the afternoon - for a couple of hours (SUPERVISED). 

What can i do to make this nicer for him? I've got a tube of probiotic paste coming (as suggested from a friend who breeds) to settle his stomach and i'll be putting him on the suregrow balancer - but do have some mix (which he's been on) to wean him onto it... (not overly keen to feed the mix as he's a warmblood and i'm terrified of OCD)... 

Should i put hay down? or leave it for a few hours? Should i put anything in his water? Rescue remedy? or electrolytes? 

any advice is welcomed, and as i said above, i am not completely over joyed about the arrangement but it's all set now and they have done it many times and have promised it'll be fine!!

Thank you


----------



## crabbymare (9 October 2012)

Its a fairly normal way of weaning when a foal has been sold so I would not worry too much about it. Can you ask them to worm him a few days before he travels so you don't have to worry about it upsetting his stomach at a more stressful point of his life? ones that are bought here usually have a run around the stable at first but once they make friends with their neighbour they settle pretty fast. hay on the floor is good but not a lot at first and top it up later they normally don't have mix the first night and if they do not more than a handful. and if the baby is stressing the top door gets shut for the first night. If the foal is very stressy sometimes they get put in the indoor with a companion so they can have a good run around but not be alone and that can get the stress out of them but its not often needed.


----------



## Maesfen (9 October 2012)

I'd prefer it if they could travel mare with him until unloading if at all possible (presuming she's a good loader of course!) but if they can't, they can't and you have to work around that.

I would have his box all ready for him complete with hay and untippable water so that you don't have to unsettle him more than you have to.  Make sure he can't climb over anything and leave him to make friends with your yearling.  Definitely leave him on the mix he's already on for at least a week if not longer until he's settled down and then gradually add a handful of Suregrow and decrease the mix.  For the time he'll be on it it won't do him any harm and it will be far less stress than being in a strange place with strange people/water/handling let alone a new diet to put up with.  Depending how he is the next morning on whether to turn him out again; if he's a bit wild I'd be tempted to keep them in and handle more during the day so that he's got to know you as sometimes, they're let out and they run straight through the nearest fence still trying to find their dam, you need to avoid that at all costs of course.  By the second day he will have twigged that she's not about and you should be able to turn him out with his mate who should show him the ropes.  I always make a point of visiting them during the day in the field to get them used to coming over to me (I don't do treats though at all!)

Good luck, hope it goes smoothly.  There are many ways to skin a cat, this would be mine but many will have different ideas.


----------



## D66 (9 October 2012)

Make sure if you use a trailer to transport him that you shut and bolt the doors above the ramp.


----------



## SpottyTB (9 October 2012)

Hello all - thank you for replying  very helpful!

crabbymare- I'm glad to hear that it is the normal protocol for weaning foal's from a stud/breeders.. thats made me relax a bit. They have said they will be worming him before he comes - so that's sorted !

Maesfen - I've got some mix to use to wean him onto his suregrow - thought i could put a bit of beet in with it? what do you think? Travelling the mare with him is not an option as she is 3/4 months pregnant.. so they won't want to risk it - especially if Hugo is being silly ---- hopefully he won't be though! Will be making his stable up ready this weekend - i'm to excited not too!! I too am not a treat person - however my FIL is (he owns the yearling) -  but it's something i cant stop him doing - so will just have to look the other way. Yearling is super friendly and will be very good at getting the foal used to coming up to us  - i am going to be supervising his first turn out session's - just incase he decided to jump out/go through any fences! 

digger66 - thank you, they are bringing him to me and have done it before so would hope they'd make double checks to bolt all door's/window's .

Thanks again and if anyone else has any advice please post


----------



## Barney&Buzz (9 October 2012)

Slightly different as I have had my foal from birth, but on the 28th of sept I weaned him off my mare, they  had been living out away from the yard, So we boxed them up together, then at yard mare went one way and colt the other, they went in stables and he went next to his new buddy, my mare called a few times but as he was out of ear shot she settled quickly. at 6pm we put the colt and his new buddy out in the field he is now living out in, he was so chilled it and went perfectly. In the stable he had a section of hay, a straw bed and water waiting for him. My two are now out in fields near each other, foal out 24/7, mare daytime and they don't even notice each other anymore.


----------



## SpottyTB (9 October 2012)

Thank you Barney&Buzz - it's god to hear a positive story! How old was your foal when you weaned?  sounds like the yearling we have, he was so laid back he was almost vertical.. lol!


----------



## Barney&Buzz (9 October 2012)

5 an 3/4 months, My mare had had enough of him and he was getting up to no good. I weaned earlier than planned. But it has gone well so he was clearly ready


----------



## SpottyTB (9 October 2012)

Barney&Buzz said:



			5 an 3/4 months, My mare had had enough of him and he was getting up to no good. I weaned earlier than planned. But it has gone well so he was clearly ready 

Click to expand...

Same age as mine- Hugo's mum is beginning to wean him off as well... she apparently does this when she's in foal again (obviously smart enough to not let the foal drag her down to much).


----------



## seabsicuit2 (9 October 2012)

Am I the only one who thinks that this method of weaning is complete utter madness- it's just asking for trouble and  severe accidents and its a very unkind way of doing it.


----------



## SpottyTB (9 October 2012)

seabsicuit2 - please don't, i wouldn't have it this way but i cannot avoid it now. They are bringing him to me as my lorry is off the road and even if i did hire a box.. he would still be leaving his mum and going straight into a box/trailer.. so its the same difference.


----------



## crabbymare (9 October 2012)

Seabiscuit, i have had a lot of foals delivered this way as far as I know its very normal in Europe to deliver and wean this way and its very rare that there is a problem. foals either travel loose with a breast bar and no partition or if they have travelled before they are in a partition and are tied as long as possible but just short enough that they cannot turn round. its suprising how well they take it and they rarely arrive sweaty which is more than can be said for some of the older horses!


----------



## Sandstone1 (9 October 2012)

seabsicuit2 said:



			Am I the only one who thinks that this method of weaning is complete utter madness- it's just asking for trouble and  severe accidents and its a very unkind way of doing it.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, not only will he have the huge stress of leaving his mum, but also a journey in which he will be terrified.
There must be a better way.

Can he not be weaned first at the stud, stay there for a few weeks then come to you.
Im sorry I know its not your choice but surely there is some other way


----------



## SpottyTB (9 October 2012)

No he can't be weaned at stud, it's a private breeder.. They have 4 fields (all next to each other) and that is it. No where or way to wean him I'm affraid..

I can't win obviously and I'm worrying but have now had several pm's from people telling me to not worry - so will just have to hope he arrives in one piece.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 October 2012)

He will be fine, just make the transport safe and remember foals will go for light, so if you have windows on the box black them out.

I bought an RID colt and picked him up in a trailer from the stud, simply lead the mare on and then off the front, keeping baby on, all 15h of him.

Hour and a half down motorway, not a peep, he travelled loose in a good deep straw bed, he turned and faced the rear.  Backed box to stable and waited for him to unload himself, (he had not been halter broken or touched).

Obviously he was nervous but ate up over night and I spend 2 days in the box with him getting him settled and haltered.  He was no trouble at all.

Stop worrying about it, look forward to having him and enjoy bringing him up, youngsters are great fun.


----------



## seabsicuit2 (9 October 2012)

Well it's your foal and therefore you should have control over how it's weaned, not anyone else.

Please please don't make the mistake that I did when I was in a similiar situation,which was to trust the stud and the mare owners. I should never have listened to them but they , and several other people assured me that all would be ok. I bought this young mare that had a foal at foot& did not want to buy the foal,&the owners persuaded me that the best way to wean would be to walk the mare onto my lorry and leave the foal at the stud shut in a stable. 
The mare panickedin the box frantically trying to get back to her foal& and very nearly killed herself. Spent two weeks in hospital attached to a drip recovering from severe shock and several huge gaping wounds all over her legs, rump, and hindquarters. 
8 months later and a huge amount of physio and vets fees later I eventually had her sound and happy enough to break in and ride. She was going very well and was very sound for about a year then gradually over time her old injuries seem to have caught up with her& she has been very lame and broken out in the field for the past 3 months. I don't know what to do with her now. Of course the insurance has excluded everything so I can't claim on insurance to investigate anything.

I would do anything to turn back the clock and not make that same stupid , stupid mistake again. I put my trust in people that i thought knew best. Yes it's the mare that got damaged not the foal, but it could so easily have been the other way round. I have lost a very special and talented young horse.


----------



## HBM1 (9 October 2012)

seabsicuit2 said:



			Am I the only one who thinks that this method of weaning is complete utter madness- it's just asking for trouble and  severe accidents and its a very unkind way of doing it.
		
Click to expand...

I know of one case where this happened, foal was unloaded and they tried to put her in a dark stable, she created and it didn't end well. This may be "protocol" for some breeders, but I would never wean my babies like this. I really hope all goes well for you Spotty. Please do remember though that YOU are the owner of this foal and YOU should have a say in what time he or she arrives and how it is done.  You have paid your money and deserve to have the foal delivered in a way you feel comfortable with.  Do ensure it all happens in daylight if they really cannot do a better way.


----------



## Clodagh (9 October 2012)

spottytb - just don't turn him out too soon, better a day too late than too early in this occasion. I thought Piper would be fine, same field (I took the mare away and they were apart overnight anyway) and put him out after one night with his companion, who he had lived with for months. I think partly companions fault as he missed the mare as well and they galloped themselves to a standstill, no harm done but I was lucky. They are safer in a safe stable! Make sure the bars aren't too far apart that he can get his feet through.
I'm sure Maesfen will answer again but I'm sure she said foals can't eat beet, I never fed it to Piper.


----------



## Maesfen (9 October 2012)

You do have to wonder how they planned to wean the foal if they hadn't sold it.

FWIW, I'm only a very small breeder with very few fields but I would never let my foals go before they had been weaned at least a fortnight if not longer and I can't understand anyone willing to risk accidents by doing it this way; you expect it of dealers and the like but not experienced breeders of decent sporthorses.


----------



## SpottyTB (9 October 2012)

It is happening in daylight and actually we've agreed that i don't pay until he's with me safe and sound (deposit fully refundable if he is not as i have seen him on prev occasions).. the stable he'll go into will have lights and he will have company on both sides..

I cannot change this, they can't wean him any other way as they haven't got enough land to do so. All i can do is make when he GETS TO ME as good as possible - which is why i posted this post . I haven't got a lorry on the rode at the moment and even if i did.. it would be the same difference (just my lorry and not there's...) 

I should add that when we saw Hugo about 3/4 weeks ago, he tried one and off for about an hour to feed and each time she lifted her leg to him and wouldn't allow it. In the end he got the hump and walked off with his mates and the other mares up the field and left the mare down the bottem.. Breeders did say that she has a habbit of weaning foals of herself when she's in foal again.. so i assume thats what she is doing.

Please, i can't change this, i'd just like advice on making things nicer for him when he's actually WITH ME and all paid for... 

thank you


----------



## HBM1 (9 October 2012)

well, if they really can't change it, yes all you can do is make the absolute best of it.  From when he arrives with you, ensure he has a very very soft exit from the lorry. Put down plenty of straw on the ground if necessary - make sure he has absolutely no opportunity to leap off the lorry from the top of the ramp, or fall off the side.....have plenty of burly help to guide him down safely.

Remove any and all objects from the stable that he may do himself harm on - as someone else said make sure the bars are not wide apart (this is actually a manic fear of mine)...no haynets, rubber skips only for feeding etc.  Lovely warm welcoming bed and most of all, be there for him. Stay with him and just sit in the stable with him and make sure he knows he is not alone.  Even if he has been physically weaned by his mare, there will always be an emotional attachment (and personally, breeders like this do not account for it in my view).  Can you imagine having your baby, being with them for 6 months and then suddenly they are gone....the mare should have some consideration, not least baby...

Some babies love a jolly ball, or a spacehopper...remember they love to play - distract him with lovely things...a lick treat will be nice for him too.  Hopefully he will make quick relations with those around him.  Let us know how it goes and remind us what he looks like?


----------



## SpottyTB (9 October 2012)

HBM1 said:



			well, if they really can't change it, yes all you can do is make the absolute best of it.  From when he arrives with you, ensure he has a very very soft exit from the lorry. Put down plenty of straw on the ground if necessary - make sure he has absolutely no opportunity to leap off the lorry from the top of the ramp, or fall off the side.....have plenty of burly help to guide him down safely.

Remove any and all objects from the stable that he may do himself harm on - as someone else said make sure the bars are not wide apart (this is actually a manic fear of mine)...no haynets, rubber skips only for feeding etc.  Lovely warm welcoming bed and most of all, be there for him. Stay with him and just sit in the stable with him and make sure he knows he is not alone.  Even if he has been physically weaned by his mare, there will always be an emotional attachment (and personally, breeders like this do not account for it in my view).  Can you imagine having your baby, being with them for 6 months and then suddenly they are gone....the mare should have some consideration, not least baby...

Some babies love a jolly ball, or a spacehopper...remember they love to play - distract him with lovely things...a lick treat will be nice for him too.  Hopefully he will make quick relations with those around him.  Let us know how it goes and remind us what he looks like?
		
Click to expand...

I really can't and if i could i would!! Thank you for the advice , i've got him a rubber feed skip and a jolly ball and a salty lick.. he'll have brand new bedding down and lights on/company in and i shall be there armed with lots of love - at his own pace though! 

I've planned to get them to drive into the yard and back trailer up to stable? so then it's literally straight of ramp, few steps and in stable which will be alight cos it will be afternoon and because of lights IN the stable. 

This is Royal Update AKA Hugo 













(that's him at 3 and a bit months)

PS) i'll make sure i update you all with photo's when he's here.. but that#s ^ to introduce him if you've not seen him in posts before..


----------



## Maesfen (9 October 2012)

Don't worry STB, I think we're all putting the worst scenario for you so that everything else is a bonus!

Sorry, missed the beet bit.  A foal's digestive tract isn't developed sufficiently until about 7 months old and before then it can't digest the sucrose efficiently so normal sugar beet shouldn't be used; I know some that use the unmolassed stuff but I personally wouldn't risk it and with Suregrow, it doesn't need anything else fed with it at all; mine only ever get hay/haylage and grazing for their first year.


----------



## HBM1 (9 October 2012)

he is lovely.  I'd put rubber matt between the ramp and the stable, or lots of straw..those little feet can slip really easily.  Just make sure the humans helping him have room to move too...one of mine did leap from the top of the ramp down when following his mum - I have never allowed any of them to be in that situation since.  Nor have I listened to "so called" professionals who say it won't happen....always think it will, then plan for it, and when it doesn't consider you have done a really good job in preventing it.  Even just sitting in his stable reading a book will get him used to you.


----------



## SpottyTB (9 October 2012)

I appreciate all the advice you have given me  thank you, and maesfen i understand that you are giving me the worse scenario - fingers crossed i can up date you all with photo's of a happy healthy baby once he gets to me  - and settles. .

HBM1 - thank you  i LOVE him already.. Yes that's a great idea, i'll be sure to get some mats from the other yard and put them down! Don't want him to slip down on his little knee's bless him. 

 thanks again!!!


----------



## SpottyTB (9 October 2012)

SpottyTB said:



			I appreciate all the advice you have given me  thank you, and maesfen i understand that you are giving me the worse scenario - fingers crossed i can up date you all with photo's of a happy healthy baby once he gets to me  - and settles. .

HBM1 - thank you  i LOVE him already.. Yes that's a great idea, i'll be sure to get some mats from the other yard and put them down! Don't want him to slip down on his little knee's bless him. 

 thanks again!!!
		
Click to expand...

PS) I shall follow your advice RE feeding maesfen - i was thinking he could have a handful of current feed (cheap mix) and then a cup of suregrow and that would do him? 

Thanks!


----------



## FfionWinnie (9 October 2012)

I would personally keep him in much longer and have a grill on the door in case he jumps out and goes looking for Mum.  Better to be sure he isn't going to go crazy looking for her before he goes out. Good luck.


----------



## SpottyTB (9 October 2012)

FfionWinnie said:



			I would personally keep him in much longer and have a grill on the door in case he jumps out and goes looking for Mum.  Better to be sure he isn't going to go crazy looking for her before he goes out. Good luck.
		
Click to expand...

what we had decided (may have to re decide) is that we'd play it day to day.. hour to hour like.. if he's settled by the morning we'll try it, if he's still a little tight/looking around/calling we'll leave it till the afternoon.. or the day after .


----------



## FfionWinnie (9 October 2012)

SpottyTB said:



			what we had decided (may have to re decide) is that we'd play it day to day.. hour to hour like.. if he's settled by the morning we'll try it, if he's still a little tight/looking around/calling we'll leave it till the afternoon.. or the day after .
		
Click to expand...

Yes but he will settle in his stable due to familiarity, going outside is a big difference and much harder to control. I worked for a stud where a bought in TB foal jumped out and went three miles on a road by himself...  The worst part being he left a mare he had known his whole life and had been bought with, to do it!!  Yes he was supervised but what can you actually do if that happens other than follow and pray...


----------



## Goldenstar (9 October 2012)

I know a lady who when younger bought foals at sales the mare and foal where separated in the car park and the foals driven home ( three hours in her case) .
It sounds awful but at six months they are really ready for weaning take every precaution you can , probiotics are a very good idea I would feed them for six weeks.


----------



## foxy1 (10 October 2012)

I had many sleepless nights before my weanling came last year, part excitement and part worrying! He travelled for 11 hours in the end and arrived in the pitch dark, I put him in a stable for the night and turned him out with nanny pony the next day. Less than ideal circumstances but all was well, good luck with him he looks lovely


----------



## koeffee (10 October 2012)

I wean at least 2 of mine together, but mine are used to a trailer, but i wont wean and send to new home straight away thats a bit harsh for me!!!! i usually put mare on, foal other side, walk mare off the front and stand there, next mare walks through, foal follows, front ramp up, rear ramp up and off we go!!! only a 20 min drive and foals go to were they know for at least a week before they leave home for good!!! first batch done 3 weeks ago and went last week, another 2 this week end!!


----------



## PuzzlePiece (10 October 2012)

HBM1 said:



			well, if they really can't change it, yes all you can do is make the absolute best of it.  From when he arrives with you, ensure he has a very very soft exit from the lorry. Put down plenty of straw on the ground if necessary - make sure he has absolutely no opportunity to leap off the lorry from the top of the ramp, or fall off the side.....have plenty of burly help to guide him down safely.

Remove any and all objects from the stable that he may do himself harm on - as someone else said make sure the bars are not wide apart (this is actually a manic fear of mine)...no haynets, rubber skips only for feeding etc.  Lovely warm welcoming bed and most of all, be there for him. Stay with him and just sit in the stable with him and make sure he knows he is not alone.  Even if he has been physically weaned by his mare, there will always be an emotional attachment (and personally, breeders like this do not account for it in my view).  Can you imagine having your baby, being with them for 6 months and then suddenly they are gone....the mare should have some consideration, not least baby...

Some babies love a jolly ball, or a spacehopper...remember they love to play - distract him with lovely things...a lick treat will be nice for him too.  Hopefully he will make quick relations with those around him.  Let us know how it goes and remind us what he looks like?
		
Click to expand...

I agree with all the above apart from sitting in the stable = recipe for disaster, yes stay with him but please the other side of a door.

Good luck he looks a lovely chap!


----------



## air78 (10 October 2012)

seabsicuit2 said:



			Am I the only one who thinks that this method of weaning is complete utter madness- it's just asking for trouble and  severe accidents and its a very unkind way of doing it.
		
Click to expand...

Errr no, not just you


----------



## Sandstone1 (10 October 2012)

I think its asking for trouble personaly. Yes it may be done this way by some breeders but that does not mean its right. Not a start I would want for any one of mine.


----------



## SpottyTB (10 October 2012)

Would just like to state again.. It's NOT ME who's choosing to do it this way. I can't change it and they can't do it any other way.

This post is ONLY for advice on making it nicer when he actually GETS TO ME.. Please don't have a go at me when I'm completely powerless.. (Will be paying for him when he's arrived safe and sound.)


----------



## HBM1 (10 October 2012)

I suppose one thing it does highlight Spotty, or two things...is that firstly, breeders should not be breeding if they cannot properly wean the baby - as someone else said, what on earth would they have done had he not sold...and secondly, as a buyer it is important to find out on the first phone call or visit, how they intend to wean.  Then at least you can walk away before having any emotional ties to the youngster if their method isn't something that sits well.


----------



## SpottyTB (10 October 2012)

Yes perhaps, however I suppose as some have said it may go absolutely ok and it is not un heard off.. Or though not thought well off with most, its the way they are doing it and it has worked for all the foals they have sold before (plenty of foals).. Just got to cross our fingers and hope it goes ok!


----------



## Faberge (10 October 2012)

HBM1 said:



			I suppose one thing it does highlight Spotty, or two things...is that firstly, breeders should not be breeding if they cannot properly wean the baby - as someone else said, what on earth would they have done had he not sold...and secondly, as a buyer it is important to find out on the first phone call or visit, how they intend to wean.  Then at least you can walk away before having any emotional ties to the youngster if their method isn't something that sits well.
		
Click to expand...

THIS!


----------



## foxy1 (10 October 2012)

I should say my weanling had been weaned before he came, and handled and led, all of which came in useful at 1am in the pitch darkness having been on a lorry for 11 hours, leading him down a muddy track by torchlight! At 5 months old!  All of which is testament to his previous good handling and his superb temperament 

(He did jump a 5 foot hedge a couple of days later but that's another story.....  )


----------



## SpottyTB (10 October 2012)

Thanks foxy, yours sounds lovely! Do you have a pic? Trying to stay positive and look forward to it but now all I can think is I'm going to have a 3 legged foal come to me and that I've ruined his life.. Brilliant start. 

I should add, my girl was weaned at 16 weeks (horrendous owners) and weaned this way and she is an absolute star now.. Drags you into the box, doesn't mind being on her own or having company - no hang ups at all.. But I know, every horse is different.

Perhaps I should just change my mind and not have him. Such a shame I'm feeling so negative  hopefully the excitement will creep back in again.


----------



## Hurricanelady (10 October 2012)

I have only weaned once before, and I was lucky enough at the time to have a pony herd to wean into, pony mare and her foal came to me for a couple of months to make friends with my mare and foal, then all 4 went back to the larger pony herd; then another month later we quietly removed the mares back to my yard - although to follow this approach I had to let my sports horse mare and her foal live out during autumn and beginning of winter which wouldn't have been my first choice (the ponies were natives who never live in).  The actual weaning was stress and problem free, although my foal did then get kicked by one of the ponies a month later unfortunately resulting in an operation, stay in hospital and then convalescent yard although luckily he is ok now and happily back at home with mum and this year's foal.  So there can be unforeseen problems however well prepared you try and make it.

When you're not a big stud or a breeder with extensive facilities and land (quite a number of us) you don't always have all the options for a perfect approach and you have done a great job trying to seek advice and find out how you can best deal with the situation you have been presented with.

Try not to get disheartened and just do as much as you can with the constraints you are under - I think you are clearly doing this.  The company of the yearling should be a big benefit.

Good luck and all the best he's an absolutely lovely looking foal


----------



## foxy1 (10 October 2012)

This is my boy at about 4 1/2 months







And him in May this year at 1 year old- they grow quick!


----------



## HBM1 (10 October 2012)

SpottyTB said:



			Thanks foxy, yours sounds lovely! Do you have a pic? Trying to stay positive and look forward to it but now all I can think is I'm going to have a 3 legged foal come to me and that I've ruined his life.. Brilliant start. 

I should add, my girl was weaned at 16 weeks (horrendous owners) and weaned this way and she is an absolute star now.. Drags you into the box, doesn't mind being on her own or having company - no hang ups at all.. But I know, every horse is different.

Perhaps I should just change my mind and not have him. Such a shame I'm feeling so negative  hopefully the excitement will creep back in again.
		
Click to expand...

Spotty, it isn't your fault this is how he is being weaned. As you say, you can only make the best for him once he is with you.  He will soon get over it as long as life becomes happy and he makes a friend, feels safe with you and well cared for.


----------



## foxy1 (10 October 2012)

HBM1 said:



			Spotty, it isn't your fault this is how he is being weaned. As you say, you can only make the best for him once he is with you.  He will soon get over it as long as life becomes happy and he makes a friend, feels safe with you and well cared for.
		
Click to expand...

100 % agree, get excited!! They are great fun, but terrible timewasters, I used to spend hours watching mine in the field getting up to mischief with his friends (still do!)


----------



## fburton (10 October 2012)

SpottyTB, please let us know how it goes! Best of luck!! (keeping fingers firmly crossed for you)


----------



## SpottyTB (10 October 2012)

Thank you all for making me feel better, I'm only 18 and the money I have bought him with was money i was left from my grandad (who died in july), he raised me from four years old - so a bit of an emotional one! This boy means a lot already! 

I will definitely keep you all posted, he comes a week Friday  so not long!


----------



## SpottyTB (10 October 2012)

Foxy1- wow what a big boy! What is his breeding? 

Hurricanelady - thank you for your kind words and views! 

Ok excited again


----------



## koeffee (11 October 2012)

SpottyTB said:



			Foxy1- wow what a big boy! What is his breeding? 

I can answer this one as Foxy1 bought him from me!! he is by Cunningdevil z (Chellano z) out of a Clyde Cruiser(cruising) mare!!
this is his full sister
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5bFCmoxxK8

Click to expand...


----------



## EstherYoung (11 October 2012)

About unloading at the other end - be prepared for him not to want to come off! Wolf travelled like a lamb all the way home and then we spent an hour trying to get him off the wagon. Ended up having to reverse him off slowly with three of us, step by step.

They don't have a very long attention span at the best of times at that age and if he's had a long stressful day he may well be very tired when you get home. Your aims in the first instance will be to keep him safe, keep him calm, and let him rest. If you're going to leave a slip on him overnight, make sure it's one that will release if he gets caught on something.

Has he had much handling?

As to whether the weaning approach will cause any problems, I think that depends on the personality of the horse. It was suggested that my youngster was weaned the same way (the logic being that you get all the stress over in one go) but we managed to negotiate a week's gap. That may have been me being a bit neurotic but I felt happier doing it that way. Out of the two it was the moving house that was most stressful for him not the weaning, but then he was a bit of a latch key kid anyway and wasn't bothered about mum. Personally I prefer to wean in large herds so that they're with their mates, but plenty of horses get weaned in ways that aren't ideal and they cope.

Good luck and have fun with him xxxxx They grow up so quick so cherish every moment. I  rode Wolf for the first time last week and I can't believe how quickly time has flown.


----------



## rolsterlady (11 October 2012)

SpottyTB said:



			Thank you Barney&Buzz - it's god to hear a positive story! How old was your foal when you weaned?  sounds like the yearling we have, he was so laid back he was almost vertical.. lol!
		
Click to expand...

I think you mean horizontal lovely


----------



## SpottyTB (11 October 2012)

rolsterlady said:



			I think you mean horizontal lovely 

Click to expand...

Hahahaha oh god.. haha i'm chuckling away now.. my bad, i'll put it down to having 6 kids screaming around me whilst i wrote that! 

EstherYoung - He's been led out of the field a handful of times and had his toes rounded off.. that's about all the handling he's had. I shall be borrowing a stable mat from my other yard for un loading him (great tip thank you). From what i've seen of him, he's pretty laid back, the first time i saw him his breeder grabbed hold of his tail and got a comb out and started combing his tail out - Hugo stood like a statue with his top lip going whilst he was combing away. He's pretty chilled out, the other foals will leg it up and around the field and Hugo will do a little trot to catch up.. doesn't hoon around. So fingers crossed his laid backness will shine out through the weaning process  I shall be cherishing every single moment with him, i am just so excited  he's so gorgeous! xx

Koeffee- Ah he's gorgeous and what nice breeding! His sister looks pretty talented too  very nice!


----------



## djhope120 (11 October 2012)

Please dont worry too much, things can go wrong whatever method you choose, normally totally out of your control and i have sold and recieved youngsters many times this way, and is actually fairly kind to mare and foal as they cannot hear each other calling and settle fairly quickly. I wouldnt turn him out for a good few days tho until he is familiar with you and his companion, catching him could be fun! Lovely colt btw! Dont let him loose too much condition at this time of year when he is weaned so good adlib hay, stud mix/balancer etc, start low and increase to his needs as you see fit, i tend to rug mine too but personal choice, hope that helps, sure all will be fine,


----------



## SpottyTB (11 October 2012)

djhope120 said:



			Please dont worry too much, things can go wrong whatever method you choose, normally totally out of your control and i have sold and recieved youngsters many times this way, and is actually fairly kind to mare and foal as they cannot hear each other calling and settle fairly quickly. I wouldnt turn him out for a good few days tho until he is familiar with you and his companion, catching him could be fun! Lovely colt btw! Dont let him loose too much condition at this time of year when he is weaned so good adlib hay, stud mix/balancer etc, start low and increase to his needs as you see fit, i tend to rug mine too but personal choice, hope that helps, sure all will be fine,
		
Click to expand...

Thanks djhope120 - I shall play it by ear with the turning out, I have planned to try on the saturday but also have sorted company (So yearling can stretch his legs) in case it's longer then 24 hours he needs in the stable. I won't be turning him out and leaving him until several days after his arrival.. i want to try 2/3 hourly turn out session's - so i can sit and watch - just in case.

I have bought some mix for the first week to wean him gradually onto the gro n win  - which i'll be feeding on it's own until he needs more, and then i will look into adding a chaff i suppose ? I have got plenty of rugs for him, but haven't planned to rug him up unless he's wet and cold - so would need it as i read/was told that foals should grow the coat they need in the winter because if they don't it affect their future coats? (i have got him stable rugs for when he's in though  )

Thanks for your advice


----------



## kinskycookie (11 October 2012)

Hi SpottyTB, Just wanted to post a positive story for you! - I think I have read a couple of your threads for ideas about my weanling! He was weaned prior to picking him up, though mum was calling from another barn as he was loading and he had a good week of trying to suckle his field mate (colt) so not quite sure how long he had been weaned for  
I've had him for about a month now, and like you was so very worried about those first few days. I started a thread on here about how to travel him home and by the end of it I was convinced that I would be collecting a wild hooligan of a colt, that would fight to try and climb out or over anything that was put in front of him! In the end I spoke to the breeder and did pretty much the opposite of all my research, but exactly as she told me. He travelled home a dream and after having a good look around came off the trailer with no problems (we did bank straw bales up to stop him jumping off the sides of the ramp).
He was in a stable overnight with another colt the same age, so slightly different to your situation, but dispite not knowing each other they were calm and happy to munch lots of hay. As they were so settled they were turned out the next day. I slowly took the headcollar off him, fully expecting not to catch him for a week! He stayed next to me grazing, and to this day I've only seen him canter twice, both times to come and say hello to me (or possibly the food bucket ) . 
He is a wb too, I've been amazed at how well he has settled, so sometimes it does all work out ok


----------



## SpottyTB (11 October 2012)

kinskycookie said:



			Hi SpottyTB, Just wanted to post a positive story for you! - I think I have read a couple of your threads for ideas about my weanling! He was weaned prior to picking him up, though mum was calling from another barn as he was loading and he had a good week of trying to suckle his field mate (colt) so not quite sure how long he had been weaned for  
I've had him for about a month now, and like you was so very worried about those first few days. I started a thread on here about how to travel him home and by the end of it I was convinced that I would be collecting a wild hooligan of a colt, that would fight to try and climb out or over anything that was put in front of him! In the end I spoke to the breeder and did pretty much the opposite of all my research, but exactly as she told me. He travelled home a dream and after having a good look around came off the trailer with no problems (we did bank straw bales up to stop him jumping off the sides of the ramp).
He was in a stable overnight with another colt the same age, so slightly different to your situation, but dispite not knowing each other they were calm and happy to munch lots of hay. As they were so settled they were turned out the next day. I slowly took the headcollar off him, fully expecting not to catch him for a week! He stayed next to me grazing, and to this day I've only seen him canter twice, both times to come and say hello to me (or possibly the food bucket ) . 
He is a wb too, I've been amazed at how well he has settled, so sometimes it does all work out ok 

Click to expand...

Ah thank you thank you thank you for a positive story - and one that is similar to what will happen to me/Hugo next week! yours sounds lovely  a very chillaxed young man (do you have a picture? i'm enjoying seeing all of these gorgeous babies!) 

I really hope that it goes as well as your has  just out of interest, what are you feeding yours? I'm terrified about the OCD risk, so have gone with a balencer.. MIL/FIL cannot understand why i havent bulked it out with chaff/mix/oats/bran - all of which they fed to there baby... they cannot understand my sheer terror of OCD  

STB


----------



## kinskycookie (11 October 2012)

I'm also terrorised by the fear of OCD! 
I have gone for the saracen level grow as the reseach seems to point to the fact that a low GI food reduces the risk and it seems to be tailored for that. The protein level isn't too high and I liked the fact that you can add their Stamm30 balancer  (which is included in the level grow in small amounts) if they start to loose condition.

 I'm no feed expert but it seemed to tick all the boxes and provide what I had researched that he would need! I do put a little chaff with it- primarily as there are two of them in the field one has a little more to slow him down and stop him pinching mine! We use an unmollassed hi fi which could be used as a hay replacer so no extra sugar etc. 

Planning on getting a field lick too so they can help themselves if they need extra vit/mins and ought to add that they are on really good grass so dont give a huge amount of hard feed


----------



## SpottyTB (11 October 2012)

Oo i shall research the two you've suggested, i'm in a bit of a quandary (sp), the grazing has much to be desired really, we're resting half for another month and in the mean time, they are not on a great deal of grass.. (they have a field shelter that we put two slices of hay in twice a day)... so not sure whether to top up the balancer with some alfa oil or something? just so he gets the quantity he needs...  ah so difficult!!!!

Thanks for replying  
STB


----------



## kinskycookie (11 October 2012)

It is a complete minefield isnt it? When I got him the breeder said any youngstock mix and a high oil chaff would be fine. I will use a high oil one if he starts to loose condition at all. 

He is living out with his new little friend 24/7 but does have masses of grass and good shelter so I guess its not quite as much as an issue for me as i'm hoping grass will provided the majority of his feed - for now anyway!

I rang some feed companies too that was helpful.


----------



## AMW (13 October 2012)

good luck and let us know how you get on Spotty. Dont worry about the weaning, had a few where it was done this way. One Highland foal we bought was led into the trailer with his mum, she was taken out and he was tied with a rope at either side and travelled 2 hours down the road, not ideal but did him no lasting harm. Also had one who was split from her mum at a sale, she wasnt even 4 months old, now that did pee me off. 
I got my new foal last night, she hasnt had any handling but seems quite happy and lets you touch and scratch her. She has her headcollar and grab rope on in the stable. Will be a week or 2 til she goes out, we have another 2 foals we bought recently, they are now going out together. Its an exciting time getting a foaly and watching them progress and growing.
Look forward to him arriving, be excited and enjoy! (Im nearly 50 and I still get that feeling lol)


----------



## SpottyTB (13 October 2012)

AMW said:



			good luck and let us know how you get on Spotty. Dont worry about the weaning, had a few where it was done this way. One Highland foal we bought was led into the trailer with his mum, she was taken out and he was tied with a rope at either side and travelled 2 hours down the road, not ideal but did him no lasting harm. Also had one who was split from her mum at a sale, she wasnt even 4 months old, now that did pee me off. 
I got my new foal last night, she hasnt had any handling but seems quite happy and lets you touch and scratch her. She has her headcollar and grab rope on in the stable. Will be a week or 2 til she goes out, we have another 2 foals we bought recently, they are now going out together. Its an exciting time getting a foaly and watching them progress and growing.
Look forward to him arriving, be excited and enjoy! (Im nearly 50 and I still get that feeling lol)
		
Click to expand...

Thanks AMW , just been to the yard and sorted out his bed - it's very deep and banked up so he won't scuff himself when he scats about hopefully!

Good to hear your story about weaning this way- i really really hope it'll go ok for Hugo and me.. I shall be taking million's of photo's and posting lots of updates (not to much that its boring for everyone - don't worry!).. I really can't wait!


----------



## Meandtheboys (14 October 2012)

I have just weaned my foal on saturday, she was only 4 1/2 months so I was mega worried about them being stressed and it all going hopelessly wrong but she is so big and was running the mare down - just to add this was recommended by the vet

I have limited set up but as they were living in a herd just took mare away and left foal with her friends - basically neither of them cared, foal didn't winney or even trot around!!

I checked again in the evening and I was up at 1st light today.............she is fine and just munching away at her hay with her friend.

Anyway I am sure all will be ok with your new foal but just to add vet has advised me not to bother with feed unless she badly drops off and just feed adlib 2nd grade haylage or hay. TBH my other foal who is now 4yrs old never had hardfeed either as a foal / weanling again he was quite mature for his age certainly hasn't done him any harm and I had no OCD worries.


----------



## SpottyTB (14 October 2012)

Meandtheboys - thanks for that  sounds like that was a nice, straight forward weaning! Only reason i'm talking about feed is because sadly the area we have for grazing is *****e.. there's about 2.5 acres split into two and neither side is very green or long.. (about 2 inches long..) so i think he'll probably need something to keep the weight/condition on him?  i have no other alternative but to keep him where he is until we move house - next year HOPEFULLY.


----------



## AMW (15 October 2012)

just wanted to add and hope it puts your mind at rest a little. My newly arrived foal who was weaned a few days ago, bundled in a trailer and got chipped in there before being delivered. she was a little shell shocked when she arrived, I have used that to my advantage and she is such a little sweetheart, she is just loving attention and reassurance. Is eating happily now despite not having had any feed other than grass and milk all summer, she whinnies on me and has learnt the delight of having a cuddle and getting her head and neck scratched, she falls asleep  I havent been smacked off a wall once by her and she doesnt charge away. she is an absaloute sweetie and I am very pleased with her.
I really hope you get as much pleasure when your lad arrives


----------



## foxy1 (15 October 2012)

Just to say, when I got my weanling home last year he wouldn't eat anything (other than grass) for about a week, I was tearing my hair out and bought just about every type of feed in the shop!!
Then one day he just decided he would eat.. knowing him as I do now, he's an outwardly calm but inwardly stressy chap and he was just stressed. So be prepared for a few days hunger strike!!


----------



## SpottyTB (15 October 2012)

AMW - Thank you so much for posting  sounds like it happens more often then not! Glad your's is all working out well - i shall update you all friday asap 

foxy1- Ok i shall fully expect a hunger strike - i can only hold out and hope he'll start to eat soon.. if in worse case scenario .. should i resort back to milk pellets? or stay away and wait?


----------



## AMW (15 October 2012)

Tiptoes was on hunger strike for 2 days but is clearing everything now. The other 2 foals we got came with their regular feeds so we could gradually change them over


----------



## foxy1 (15 October 2012)

I would just offer him whatever he's used to, he will eat when he's ready


----------



## LilMissy (15 October 2012)

Its an Update baby, I very much doubt there will a hunger strike!!!


----------

